# Upgrading my coffee machine and experience



## Kyon147 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi all,

Browsed this forum for sometime but registered as I am now looking to upgrade my coffee machine to get better tasting coffee.

I currently own a Delonghi EC680 which I've fitted a better steam wand to for a silkier microfoam but as I've used it more and more, I want to get better and better coffee and it can be a little inconsistent.

For someone who is not an absolute beginner but not an expert, what coffee machine/grinder combo would you recommend with a budget of about £300-500. I've been looking at the Sage Barista Express but although it looks nice, seems to be about paying for the look rather than the quality of the coffee but correct me if I am wrong!

Look forward to hearing from you guys and girls!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forums, Kyon.

If you don't mind buying second-hand you might consider a pre-2015 Gaggia Classic and a Mazzer grinder such as a Super Jolly - these would be well within your budget.


----------



## Kyon147 (Mar 14, 2019)

I don't mind buying second hand at all, it seems like the natural next step up instead of going straight brand new.

I'd suspect I could look on the forum here for buying? (After posting 5 things...)


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

I went from a similar Delonghi to a Sage DTP and second hand grinder (Santos 4 in my case). The only reason I'm considering a bigger machine now (after a year) is because making 4+ milk drinks at one time is slow with the DTP (20mins+). For one or two drinks its really good, familiar to operate after your Delonghi but a useful step up, WITH the right grinder...

The new/used choice is the key thing here. You'll certainly get better kit used (albeit with the grinders there's probably little risk in a used Mazzer or similar since they are built for commercial use). Maybe a new machine now and used grinder to start with then a better machine in a couple of years or so?

If your delonghi can use un-pressurised baskets (or you can make it unpressurised) how about just buying a grinder? You may be pleasantly surprised by what the delonghi can do with freshly ground coffee (we tried ours with a top end Malkhoning EK43 and it wasn't bad at all!)


----------



## Kyon147 (Mar 14, 2019)

pgarrish said:


> I went from a similar Delonghi to a Sage DTP and second hand grinder (Santos 4 in my case). The only reason I'm considering a bigger machine now (after a year) is because making 4+ milk drinks at one time is slow with the DTP (20mins+). For one or two drinks its really good, familiar to operate after your Delonghi but a useful step up, WITH the right grinder...
> 
> The new/used choice is the key thing here. You'll certainly get better kit used (albeit with the grinders there's probably little risk in a used Mazzer or similar since they are built for commercial use). Maybe a new machine now and used grinder to start with then a better machine in a couple of years or so?
> 
> If your delonghi can use un-pressurised baskets (or you can make it unpressurised) how about just buying a grinder? You may be pleasantly surprised by what the delonghi can do with freshly ground coffee (we tried ours with a top end Malkhoning EK43 and it wasn't bad at all!)


How would I know if I can make it unpressurized?


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Kyon147 said:


> How would I know if I can make it unpressurized?


On the older machines there was a plastic widget in the bottom of the basket/portafilter you removed. Try YouTube for your model of machine or google it.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Pressurised baskets look much like none pressurised on the bottom but a closer looks shows that there is just one tiny hole. The other way is to hold it top up to the eye with it pressing on your face. You'll see the hole pattern if it's unpressurised, probably nothing at all, no light if it's pressurised. They have a dual wall, one with a hole pattern followed by another with just a single hole.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There are few things in the barista express that increase it's price over the dtp. It's not just looks. The general feeling seems to be that all Sage machines can make good coffee.

There is only one retailer that I am aware of that lists the Barista Express correctly and that is Lakeland. It's a bean to cup machine. I've not owned a DTP but all indications are that it is a Barista Express minus it's bean to cup bits. Buttons, grinder and volume control which needs a flow meter as per many commercial machines. It's also missing a 3 way valve. The DTP is a purely manual machine.

Both machines have an over pressure valve built in. Unless Sage have changed this dumps excess pressure water into the drip tray. Most machines that have this dump it back into the tank. I'd assume that both machines have this set at about 15 bar and are not really intended to brew at that high a pressure. The drip trays can fill up rather rapidly if they do but it's possible to strike a balance where more reasonable amounts go that way.

Sage machines tend to offer a lot for what they cost and have what might be called their own features to go with them. Even the Dual Boiler has some.

John

-


----------



## Kyon147 (Mar 14, 2019)

ajohn said:


> Pressurised baskets look much like none pressurised on the bottom but a closer looks shows that there is just one tiny hole. The other way is to hold it top up to the eye with it pressing on your face. You'll see the hole pattern if it's unpressurised, probably nothing at all, no light if it's pressurised. They have a dual wall, one with a hole pattern followed by another with just a single hole.
> 
> John
> 
> -


I've found an unpressurised one for the current machine I have, so I'll look at a better grinder with my current machine and then update after. Seems like some good advice!

Would it be worth looking for a used grinder on here? Or should I buy new for the grinder?


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Kyon147 said:


> I've found an unpressurised one for the current machine I have, so I'll look at a better grinder with my current machine and then update after. Seems like some good advice!
> 
> Would it be worth looking for a used grinder on here? Or should I buy new for the grinder?


Might be worth trying to borrow one first. Whereabouts are you?

But used grinders are a much safer bet than machines - not so much to go wrong. £200 gets a decent new grinder anyway.


----------



## Kyon147 (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm based near Birmingham, what's a decent starter grinder you would recommend?


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

If you're looking to purchase, I'm going to be passing on my current Eureka Mignon very soon -- probably in the next day or two. It is a bit of a drive from Birmingham, though.


----------



## Kyon147 (Mar 14, 2019)

Where abouts are you based?


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

Kyon147 said:


> Where abouts are you based?


Molesey, Surrey. Once my new grinder is all set up, I'll post it on the For Sale section.


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

@Kyon147 - now available if you're interested: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?49378-Eureka-Mignon-Black-Extra-burr-set-%A3200


----------



## Kyon147 (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks! Will take a look









Got the unpressured basket for the EC680 now so going to give it a go and see how I get on before moving to a different machine.


----------

